# Changing from Desktop case to midi tower Case



## NO IDEA (Sep 19, 2008)

I am running a P4 2.8hz HT presott cpu that heats up dramatically. It is in a poor airflowing desktop case. I have a 430 watt Psu & have decided to buy a new case as the 3d slot fans wont fit in the case or my new xp90 cpu heatsink wont fit either. It is a micro atx intel 865glc mobo.What do I need to do to make this change over?


----------



## NO IDEA (Sep 19, 2008)

Is this just a simple as changing everything over from one case to the other? :4-dontkno


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Most ATX cases are capable of securing a Micro-ATX board, but it's worth checking the specs before purchasing a case, just to confirm that it can.

Once you've got a case, you'll need to find out which mobo-connectors are what - for the power-switch, reset button, various lights, USB headers etc. are.

Hopefully, you got a mobo manual with the PC?


----------



## NO IDEA (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks WereBo. I am going to go ahead with it. One more question for all. If I change over my almost fried mobo for the same exact mobo in my other old computer what do I need to do besides change it over? Any help would be appreciated

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If the motherboard is exactly the same, you should be good to go without any other changes. If the model is different, then you would most likely need to do a repair install and add the new chipset drivers and SP2 on a new board if you plan on using the old hard drive.


----------

